# WD Field Tools App



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Deck builder and general construction app. 
I think I first saw it mentioned in JLC. Coulda been FHB though.

Whichever, it's a free download and it's really handy. 

I have Construction Master Calculators that I used to use from way back when. Then more recently, I've been using BuildCalc app for the past 3-4 years. 

But I gave this a try anyway. It's actually pretty cool. 

Check it out.
WD Field Tools in the Play Store.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Screenshot









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been usin ? The pay for Dewalt app. It has lots of info, but no pictures so you get the numbers, but minimal info. Does that diagram come up on the stair calculator?

I'll give it a try for sure.

I looked but couldn't find it. Is it Android?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

searched play store & google and nothing comes up under that name.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

It's under Whitmer Decks Field Tools.

Looks pretty useful. The pitch tool looks great for quick guestimating.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Did you know you can get layouts on BuildCalc?


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Ok,
Android is all I know. 
Play store, I thought I found it under WD Field Tools. But Whitmer Decks may be the more reliable way to search it out. 
Whitmer Decks is the company responsible for the app.

I did not know that BuildCalc had visual layouts. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, but its 25 bucks. I can get layout pics on Blocklayer as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Lettusbee said:


> Ok,
> Android is all I know.
> Play store, I thought I found it under WD Field Tools. But Whitmer Decks may be the more reliable way to search it out.
> Whitmer Decks is the company responsible for the app.
> ...


It's at the bottom of the "stringer" function of the app.

It shows the stringer layout for cutting the stringer as well as the finished layout.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Anything that can be laid out has a graphic display in BuildCalc. Toggle to Adavance, tap Layout at the bottom of the screen.

Tom


----------

